# Shocked. D:



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Am I wrong to think that this many frogs, of all different species, ages, and even two different sexed groups, shouldn't be kept together? Especially in such a relatively small tank..?

Mark


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, that looks like a 12x12x18, or smaller. What a selfish f*ck if I might say. Obviously someone has never seen darts kept as pets before and bought 3 of them to just have fun. What an a**


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, What a D***, it seems to me to be an 18x18x18 or 24x18x18. Yet, hes still an ass for putting different PDFS in there.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

> Wow, that looks like a 12x12x18, or smaller. What a selfish f*ck if I might say. Obviously someone has never seen darts kept as pets before and bought 3 of them to just have fun. What an a**





> Wow, What a D***, it seems to me to be an 18x18x18 or 24x18x18. Yet, hes still an ass for putting different PDFS in there.


Or maybe this person just doesn't know any better? It's unfortunate, but it happens all the time. Pet store wants more money... "yes you can keep all of these different species together, they will do great". 
I don't like it, and unfortunately he might not realize he is doing something wrong until a few die, but he might honestly think this is acceptable, or not... Just saying.
Bryan


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I feel sorryfor those frogs... There aren't even plants or much hiding sports for them..


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

We should probably be leaving these comments on his youtube so to educated either him or the people watching it, hopefully both.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

looking at his other vids, he seemed to be kinda smart, but he looks lie he added all of his frogs into 1 tank.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

That was what I thought as well.

And I did comment on the video.
Mark


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Feeding adult tinctorius springtails seems a little cruel to me. Not the best set-up, but the frogs look in good condition.

Richard.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Wow, What a D***, it seems to me to be an 18x18x18 or 24x18x18. Yet, hes still an ass for putting different PDFS in there.


Hehe, I just wanted to be an ass****


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> Feeding adult tinctorius springtails seems a little cruel to me. Not the best set-up, but the frogs look in good condition.
> 
> Richard.


I don't know about that... I thought I could see the ribs on one of the reginas that was picking off springtails...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I counted at least five! In addition to the two tincs and the azureus, I thought I saw an E. anthonyi and a smaller frog in the middle of the brom. He probably doesn't know better or he wouldn't be posting videos on YouTube. Most people see aquariums with a variety of tropical fish and think they can do the same with tropical frogs.


Neontra said:


> Wow, that looks like a 12x12x18, or smaller. Obviously someone has never seen darts kept as pets before and bought 3 of them to just have fun.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

That's an 18" cube... and the set up is crap. I'm betting he hasn't had his darts for very long and that's why they're all in good shape. Give him two months and he'll find out just how bit a dumbass he's being....


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

What is this? it looks like epiweb with dead moss on it that turned into mush..


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Or maybe this person just doesn't know any better? It's unfortunate, but it happens all the time. Pet store wants more money... "yes you can keep all of these different species together, they will do great".
> I don't like it, and unfortunately he might not realize he is doing something wrong until a few die, but he might honestly think this is acceptable, or not... Just saying.
> Bryan



There's a petri dish under the coco-hut. He knows what he's up to.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

There are TEN different frogs there. Including three different groups with ONE place to lay egegs and NO hiding places.

"It's 1.0 dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus' 1.1 dendrobates tinctorius 'regina' 3.1 epipedobates anthonyi and 1.2 ranitomeya ventrimaculata"

That's the caption on the video.

Mark


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Little bit speechless here. Where are the other 2 vents? Such a sterile looking tank, obviously hasn't ben set up too long. No leaf litter, and very little in the way of plants. Sad, really.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Well if he know the nomenclature for listing the sexes and the species names, then he likely does know better. But, I bet he doesn't know enough to keep them alive.


Markw said:


> There are TEN different frogs there. Including three different groups with ONE place to lay egegs and NO hiding places.
> 
> "It's 1.0 dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus' 1.1 dendrobates tinctorius 'regina' 3.1 epipedobates anthonyi and 1.2 ranitomeya ventrimaculata"
> 
> ...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What this setup is lacking is Mario mushrooms


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Methinks it's a poster on this board, perhaps in this thread, jerking everybody around.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I think if that were true, it would be a horrible shame to have him as a member, reading our posts, and still not caring about his darts.

Mark


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i left on heck of an opinion on there, just look at the latest post from redrocket696.

BTW i was wondering and it is indeed true; johnnyrockshell is on there actually doing some good, telling this guy off.


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

what a shame!!


----------



## thentchel (Sep 3, 2007)

I saw quite a few videos with mixed species on YouTube today. Sad.


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

wth substrate are those frogs on? I really hope he is just uneducated about PDF and not just a dipsh**.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

reptileman79 said:


> wth substrate are those frogs on? I really hope he is just uneducated about PDF and not just a dipsh**.


like someone else said, this person does know what they are doing because there is a petri dish under the cocohut.


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

probably learned it from the zoo. Not heavily planted so the frogs can be more visable.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> What this setup is lacking is Mario mushrooms


/agree

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Video was removed...Hmmm


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

did the youtube poster remove it, or did a MOD on here?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I bookmarked it on my phone to see it when I paid my bill cause my data speed had been slown down....well I clicked it and it said this
"This video has been removed by the user."
I kinda wanted to see what all the fuss was about lol.
Anyone remember his username so I can look at the other vids?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

something like honhilo or hilohon, i lived in hawaii for 3years in the army and that's what it reminded me of.


----------

